# Bella is hopping on 3 legs :-(



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Hi all. Sorry it's been so long since I posted. Life has just been crazy busy.

Bella just turned 1 last month. She is beautiful and sweet and we love her to pieces. 

Several months ago we noticed she was holding her left hind paw up off the floor, sort of dangling it and I rushed her to the vet thinking she may have a small cut on her foot or maybe stepped on a pebble or something outside and it was bothering her. The vet checked her and moved her leg around and said she looked fine and to just keep an eye on her. 

She seemed to be doing fine for a couple of months but lately again she has been holding her left rear leg up off the floor on and off. It's hard to see with all her long hair but in the past week or so it is dangling in the air most of the time an inch or two off the floor. Sometimes she sort of drags it. 

I ran back to the vet again and this time when they checked her she cried when the vet straightened out her hind leg. They took xrays and my poor baby has a problem. The vet said she has bone rubbing on bone at the top of her femur where it joins her hip. The bone is showing some necrosis and she has arthritis. She's only a one year old baby :-(

It's breaking my heart that our puppy is in pain. She's so good and she doesn't cry. The vet started her on medication (Arthrimaxx once a day and Metacam once a day) and will follow this regimen for 2 weeks and then re-examine her to see if there is any improvement. If she doesn't improve she will have to have surgery. 

Has anyone had this problem and had their baby be fine after medication? Did they have to have surgery? I'm so worried. She has been on the meds 3 days now and is still hopping. My 8 year old daughter is beside herself. I bought Bella from who I believe to be a reputable breeder who indicated she does health testing. The vet bill just for xrays/medication etc. was almost $500.

Thanks for any insight you can provide.


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Ohh I am so sorry you are going through this. I hope Bella improves with the medicines and doesn't need the surgery. I understand your frustration and fears. Even when we buy them from reputable breeders, there is always a chance of having health problems in our dogs. Let us know how it goes. Good luck. I hope you feel better, Bella !


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear that you and Bella are going through this. Poor little thing! Have you talked to her breeder at all?


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Our Tibetan terrier developed a similar problem,but he was over 12 years old,anyway he was put on some very good medicine, plus the metacam for pain, as initially the medication[I can't remember what it was called]makes the pain worse,but after a little time,he was racing around good as new,we would have to have him checked out every 6 months.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

One of my fosters had the surgery. Except for one leg now being a little shorter than the other, you'd never know. She can run & play with the best of them now.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

Hoping for the best for Bella


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

poor little girl.. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Bella..I know how scary it is when our lil babies don't feel well.....keep us updated if the meds are working


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I'm sorry Bella's leg is hurting her. Maddie has a bone issue where they say she will develop arthritis. And the only operation would be to fuse her leg or amputate. Did your vet get a really good xray? We had to have Maddie put to sleep for her xray. Then had to go to a orthopedic doctor. It sounds like the bone rubbing is more painful than what Maddie has because she only limped for a couple days. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## tootle (Jun 19, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear the news about baby Bella and hope she is doing better now. We are seeing more of a condition know as Legg-Calve-Perthes in Havanese. You may want to make sure that the vet checks for that. The symptoms usually occur around 1 year of age and include failure to put wait on a hind leg. Don't mean to scare you but it's something I would ask about. The disease sounds frightening but the prognosis is good with the right treatment. Of course, a dog with LCP should never be bred, not should the pair that produced it be bred together again. LCP is genetic and should be covered in puppy contracts for help with vet bills. http://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Dog-Health-Center/Bone-Joint-Muscle-Disorders/Legg-Perthes-Disease.aspx


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

Yes, tootle, the vet said it could very well be Legg-Calve-Perthes. Actually, that's what he suspected by my description of Bella's symptoms before he even took the xrays. We're trying the meds first and then she may have to have surgery.

Yes, krandall, I did contact the breeder and I have to say I was shocked at the (lack of) reply. I sent her an email with essentially the same info I posted here including the vet's suspicion of Legg-Calve-Perthes and said that I would call her after 2 weeks of meds to give her an update and to discuss what is covered in her health guarantee. Shortly after I sent the email I got a reply message simply asking for my last name and then never heard another word from her. I was shocked that there was seemingly no concern for Bella and certainly no advice for me. I will follow up with a call next week....

Bella has been on the meds for 4 days and I haven't noticed any difference yet. I'm praying that my little girl will be okay.

Your replies have meant so much to me. Thank you!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry your breeder hasn't been response. (at least so far) Do you have a contract? Does it cover genetic problems? We'll keep our fingers crossed that the medications help!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry about Bella's leg and your lack of response from her breeder. I am praying that the medication will kick in soon and that she won't have to have surgery. It is upsetting any time but especially with her being so young.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

My Milo had Leggs-Calve-Perthes. It was diagnosed at about 8 months of age. He was operated on by a orthopedic surgeon, and everything went great. He is now 4 years old. You would never know he had the surgery. I will be happy to give you any advice you need.


----------



## sashamom (Jan 12, 2009)

If you don't mind will you PM me the name of your breeder or if you would rather not then the general location, i.e., state. I am currently looking an addition to the family have heard some not so positive responses in regard to the breeder I am speaking with. Thank you. Linda


----------



## bellasmom (Oct 20, 2010)

In all fairness to Bella's breeder, I will hold off posting about her until I have a chance to discuss the issue with her next week after Bella and I re-visit the vet. For now and until she proves me wrong, I want to give her the benefit of the doubt that she will do the right thing by her dog and her customer.

Thanks for all the support, I'll keep you posted!


----------

